# Oh my, I am still smiling....



## willyjc (Jan 14, 2009)

Hello one and all. Thanks for having me.

Yesterday i waved goodbye to my beloved but a little bit old A/S3 (quattro) for a Silver (immaculate) 3.2 DSG (04 plate).
Test drove it last week - but can you really "test" any car with the dealer sat next to you. So, on taking it home last night I finally "tested" it without doing anything too naughty...and "Oh my!" - I am still smiling. Sports setting does exactly what it said on the tin.

Didn't think that would have been such a huge difference between the engines, but there is (and thinking about it, it really shouldn't have come as much of a surprise!).

Awesome stuff, lovely car.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome for an even bigger smile join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## willyjc (Jan 14, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome for an even bigger smile join the TTOC http://www.ttoc.co.uk


Well, I joined.... Where's my bigger smile???


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome the  forum


----------

